# Wooden clocks



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Anyone have a set of wooden geared clock plans they want to sell, or have a source for one? I don't see the one I wanted online anymore, and I am looking for one for my neighbor to glue down and cut out on a scroll saw.

As expensive as clock movements are, it may be better then building grandfather clocks and buying the mechanical movements.


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

There are some free plans here. Has plans in several file formats.


----------



## lordhenry (Jan 6, 2011)

look at www.gg70.com , they have some nice plans for sale


----------



## johnwicks (Oct 30, 2010)

Good plans dwwright


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

*Wooden clock plans*

Clayton Boyer sells complete plans for many styles of clocks. He gets $35 a set for them and they are worth much more. Take a look at his stuff on UTube.
Regards
Joe


----------

